# ART Inkjet Laser Glossy Matte Waterslide Toner Transfer Etching



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 11, 2021)

Ok, boys.  I just buttoned up my 5th pedal, the Cataclysm delay.  I was so confident in my work and the overall build that for the first time, I completely assembled it all the way before even testing.  100% perfecto success, zero issues.  Perfect alignment going into the 125B enclosure,no issues with the LED, etc.  VERY GOOD STUFF.  I even got fancy and put a resistor inline with the purple LED to tame it down a bit, a 1K ohm I think is what I ended up using.  Sounds killer, great build.  Took 4 pedals to get it down then #5 just now was great, soooooooooooo...

My next obstacle is LABELING the things.  I have taught myself INKSCAPE enough to dial in the designs and get the text and formatting exactly as I need it, working with layers, adding the knobs sizes as a layer, etc.  I have achieved DECENT results using an incorrectly purchased "matte" transparent paper and then realized I should have bought glossy.  

Here is my melter and my shirley which sound wicked good and look half ass decent.  This is my crappy awful HP inkjet with MATTE transparent labels on white enclosures.  I don't like the matte transparent and it seems that you can only get away with this on WHITE enclosures.  What if I want to do a purple box?  A black box?  I need to know from ppl doing this at home with decent gear what ACTUALLY works and what can be used on any color box and ahve the stuff actually pop and be legible.  Should I switch to waterslide?  Should I try to find a local shop that will accept my .svg file (or maybe they only accept jpg or gif) and ask them if can print with color laser to material they supply or ask if I can give them my own "paper" to print to?  I need to figure this pedal labeling stuff out next.  Parts sourcing.  CHECK.  Pedal building.  CHECK.  Software design. CHECK.  Actually printing out and apply good stuff?  FAIL.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 11, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Still better than my first attempt at graphics! Failure is part of the process, and your on your way to success already! I went thru numerous methods before I settled on the film free waterslide decal. Great builds either way.


Tell me of this film free waterslide you speak of...  Teach me the song of your people.


----------



## peccary (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah, dude. No film is where it's at of you want to diy it. It's simple, effective, and looks great imo. Any graphics you see on my pedals have been done using no film waterslides.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 11, 2021)

No film no film no film! I learned it from @thewintersoldier  and there's no turning back now


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 12, 2021)

What type of costs am I looking at to buy enough of the sheet, glue and A1 stuff to do about 20 pedals worth?  I can squeeze 4 per sheet so can I buy 5 sheets and enough glue and A1 steak sauce or do I have to buy in much bigger bulk?  Anyone willing to sell me part of their stash so I can try this method?  I have a garbage color inkjet and i have a decent black laser printer.  I see this stuff only works with laser.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 12, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> What type of costs am I looking at to buy enough of the sheet, glue and A1 stuff to do about 20 pedals worth?  I can squeeze 4 per sheet so can I buy 5 sheets and enough glue and A1 steak sauce or do I have to buy in much bigger bulk?  Anyone willing to sell me part of their stash so I can try this method?  I have a garbage color inkjet and i have a decent black laser printer.  I see this stuff only works with laser.


You can fit 6 125bs on a sheet. It's a little expensive but for me it's the only at home graphics solution I've been happy with


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 12, 2021)

So, buy 20 sheets for $17.80








						FILM FREE WATERSLIDE DECAL PAPERA / A4 / 50
					

Our Film Free decal range is our latest DIY invention that prints and transfers the ink, with the film removed at the end. We are proud to be the first in the world and have a patent of our own. Anyone can print with a laser printer at home as you don’t need a heat press or a special printer...



					sunnyscopa.com
				




Buy 200ml of W1+ Glue for $15.00








						GLUE (W1+/W2)W1+ / 200ml (6.8fl oz)
					

With Film Free Type A, B, M you are required to use our special glues.  They are water- soluble glues that enhance the adhesion of the decal paper to the surface of the substrate. GLUE W1+ / W2 Mount the decal on the surface where the glue is applied. The choice of the glues can differ depending...



					sunnyscopa.com
				




Shipping is $14.00.  So All in for $37.90 not bad AT ALL.


Curiously, they have a TON of different types...  The film free, laser waterslide, film free metallic, inkjet waterslide, etc etc etc..  Without question, tested, the #1 way to go is the "FILMFREE WATERSLIDE DECAL PAPER"  ?


----------



## peccary (Aug 12, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> So, buy 20 sheets for $17.80
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the stuff. I believe that @Harry Klippton has used the metallic stuff before. 

Their little squeegee is handy, too. I also bought their brush just because I didn't have a clean one and figured I might as well. The brush came in doubly handy since I cut the handle off it to use as a spacer/finish protector for when I'm drilling   

I would say to grab their squeegee, though, if you don't have something similar at home.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 12, 2021)

Interestingly, it was works out to $0.89 per sheet if you buy 10 or 20 sheets, $1.25 per sheet if you buy 50 sheets, and $1.06 per sheet if you buy 100 sheets. Pretty significant savings to just buy multiple 10 or 20 packs over the larger packs. 

Still need to get a good laser printer though…


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 12, 2021)

peccary said:


> That's the stuff. I believe that @Harry Klippton has used the metallic stuff before.
> 
> Their little squeegee is handy, too. I also bought their brush just because I didn't have a clean one and figured I might as well. The brush came in doubly handy since I cut the handle off it to use as a spacer/finish protector for when I'm drilling
> 
> I would say to grab their squeegee, though, if you don't have something similar at home.


Yup, see my most recent gold foil job here: 





__





						CosmoTone- Aion Astra
					

I actually built this back in April before my daughter was born, but it had been sitting in my troubleshooting box for reasons I can't even remember. At some point, I know I had gone through it and added the transistor sockets for some reason, who knows, but I never got around to play testing it...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




DEFINITELY get the squeegee and the brush


----------

